# Refurbished Compaq GX5050: Worth it?



## redalert95 (Oct 19, 2003)

Okay, to start of HERE is the product that I'm going to be talking about.

Well, my computer is becoming far outdated for my interests, so I'm looking to buy a new one. My chief qualifications are: Up to date, relatively cheap, high-ish quality, and good performance.

Now, this computer, the Compaq GX5050, is one that I've been looking at for a while, it seems to be what I need. My worries are that it got taken off the market for some technical issue that came about with a lot of the systems. But if I had not discovered that, I probably would have bought this computer already. If I had my choice, I'd get one of the ones that never malfunctioned off of eBay, but last time I checked, none were up for bid.

Anyway, I'm scatter-braining. I've never trusted the word "refurbished" very much, but I know Amazon is typically a trust-worthy seller, so what do you guys think? Is this a pretty certain thing, that it would work and not just die after 30 days?

Any comments are welcome.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

IMHO avoid ANYTHING refurbished...the warranty's are short...sometimes only 30 days and everybody that I know that bought something refurbished got junk..or it died within 6 months....spend your money wisely


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

happyrck, I *completely* disagree, most "refurbished" laptops are merely ones that were bought, and the purchaser later decided they didn't want for whatever reason and returned. It's still in perfect working order.

And as for hardware, on a computer, if it doesn't die within 30 days...it ussually won't die for years...


----------



## redalert95 (Oct 19, 2003)

Okay, seems we have two conflicting opinions for now. I'm pretty sure they were sent back in due to whatever technical difficulty the system had before it was taken out of the market. 

Also, I just noticed something. The Amazon site says "Remanufactured" not "Refurbished", is there a difference between the two of those? Most other sites, if I recall correctly, say "refurbished".


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

I don't know why I was thinking laptops  anyhow, this computer has a 90 day warranty.

Read here (Compaq and HP are the same company)
http://www.hp.com/united-states/renew/why_buy_refurbished.html

It sounds like they are the same thing, and like said, MOST of the machines are perfectly fine, but because they have been bought and returned, they can't be sold as new any longer.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I've never seen a Compaq that I've liked


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

Gibble said:


> happyrck, I *completely* disagree, most "refurbished" laptops are merely ones that were bought, and the purchaser later decided they didn't want for whatever reason and returned. It's still in perfect working order.
> 
> And as for hardware, on a computer, if it doesn't die within 30 days...it ussually won't die for years...


RENO loves people like you.....when you buy something "refurbished or remanufactured" you are in fact, buying someone else's problem...and making it yours


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Who or what is RENO? 

As to refurbs, my laptop was advertised on EBay as a refurb. It was in pristine condition. I got it in Sept. and haven't had an ounce of trouble with it. It had 7 months left on the warranty.


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

happyrck said:


> RENO loves people like you.....when you buy something "refurbished or remanufactured" you are in fact, buying someone else's problem...and making it yours


Do you read to what I write? Or do you like living in your distrust of manufacturers, and the belief that they would knowingly sell defective products?

Seriously, the refurbished/remanufactured products are rarely problematic machines. But because it's been sold once allready it can't be sold as NEW.

There is NOTHING wrong with buying refurbished/remanufactured computers.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

To Candy ...RENO is in Navada...like Las Vegas

to Gibble...did you ever play "old Maid"...if you didn't ...its a card game and you LOSE if at the end of the game you are left holding the "old maid " card...thats what buying refurbished stuff is like...if its as good as new then why a 30 or 90 day warranty


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

bla bla bla, believe what you will, but don't go spreading your distrust to others.

...and what the hell does Reno, NV have to do with any of this?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Come on you two, this isn't a debate thread, ok? 

Thanks, Rck, didn't know you were from Reno. And it's NEvada


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

AcaCandy said:


> Come on you two, this isn't a debate thread, ok?
> 
> Thanks, Rck, didn't know you were from Reno. And it's NEvada


typo...I'm in Oregon


----------



## redalert95 (Oct 19, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> I've never seen a Compaq that I've liked


Is that to say the computer I'm looking at is continuing that trend, or breaking it?


----------

